# Dust Collection References



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey everyone:

It would be great if we could compile a list of references for dust collection. (It would be even greater if a moderator could "stick" the thread to the top.)

The references could include: books, web sites, companies, etc.

I will start with a couple of my favorite books and websites:

1. _Dust Collection Basics _- Recommendations for the Home Shop Systems, 4th edition published 2005, Copyright 1991 by Woodstock International, Inc.

This book is for beginners. If you are new to dust collection and you want to get the basics, this is a 50 page booklet that will get you introduced to the basics.

2. Woodshop Dust Control - A complete guide to setting up your own system, by Sandor Nagyszalanczy, copyright 2002 by Sandor Nagyszalanczy, Published by The Taunton Press

This is a good book for setting up a home shop dust collection system. It is very thorough and includes calculations for determining size of ducting and machine placement.

3. J. Phil Thien's Pre-separator Discussion Forum

http://www.jpthien.com/smf/index.php?board=1.0

Every dust collection system should have a pre-separator. (The only exception is systems that have a cylcone). If you would like to have less dust and fines in your filter, then a pre-separator will do that for you.

4. Sources for flexible hoses:

A. Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/) - 2-1/2", 4", 5", 6" diameter
B. Rockler (http://www.rockler.com/) - 2-1/2 " & 4" diameter
C. Woodcraft (http://www.woodcraft.com/) - 2-1/2" & 4" diameter
D. Woodworkers Supply (http://woodworker.com/) - 4", 5", 6" diameter


5. Build your own Shop Air Filter

http://woodgears.ca/dust/air_cleaner.html

http://www.billpentz.com/Woodworking/Cyclone/air_cleaner.cfm


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are a few helpful sites I came across while researching/putting together my dust collection system...

Home shop dust collector comparison....
www.portercable.com/uploads/PCD/Documents/News/182DustCollectors.pdf

Calculate your dust collector needs...
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodwor...dust-collection/figure-dust-collection-needs/

Dust collection tips/techniques... 
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/dust-collection/

Source for the ever elusive plastic 5" plastic dust collection fittings/blast gates and very good quality 5" hose (as well as other dust collection needs)
http://www.busybeetools.com/

Drums/barrels for cyclones/separators...
http://www.globalindustrial.com/c/material-handling/drum-barrel/drums-pails

Cart plans for Shop Vac/Dust Deputy mini cyclone...
www.woodsmithshop.com/download/609/shop-vacuum.pdf


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

Here are a few of my own dust collection solutions...

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/dust-collection-tip-day-40249/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/oneida-super-dust-deputy-thein-baffle-jet-vortex-cone-etc-49310/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/shop-built-table-saw-overarm-dust-collection-hood-45394/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f32/quick-easy-drill-press-dust-chip-collection-50995/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/router-table-build-pics-54980/


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

http://wynnenv.com/


----------

